
Facebook Graph API Explorer - lolizbak
https://www.simoncross.com/fb/graph/
======
ntulip
very nice. open source? I've been wondering for a while now if there is a way
to say: "Find all people from country X that live in City/Country X?" - would
that be possible with the FB Graph?

